# Can someone recommend a sippy cup for smoothies??



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Mamas,
I need a sippy cup for smoothies. We were using a bottle with a straw apparatus, but he turns it upside down and dumps it out. I imagine there aren't many options that won't get clogged, but I wondered if someone has one that works?
Thanks

The only way I can sneak yogurt into my ds diet is with a smoothie


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

We use those old-style Tupperware bell cups with the "sipper seal" lids. They're not leakproof (no true seal) but they don't spill anywhere near as much as a cup with a straw would. They're great for thicker drinks.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nuby make a straw cup that would work for this. It's got slits in the end of the tube/straw, so it's spill proof when not compressed. Not sure how thick a smoothie you could use.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

oooh we love smoothies! I couldn't find it online to give you a link but we use a little juice box shaped container made by Rubbermaid. It has a detachable straw and the top part flip up or down. I get them at WalMart for less than $3 but you have to look in the container and children's dishes area. Don't go to the baby section where all the other sippies are. They're clear and have a removable insulated sleeve. The lid and matching sleeve only comes in red or blue. No tacky colors!


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

My DD loves her smoothies with the regular Nuby cup. She can drink it easily.

The clean-up is a little harder...the plastic spout part gets strawberry seeds caught in it. I just turn it inside out. Voila'


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I use the straw nuby and cut the top part wth the sliits out so it comes out even if its a bit thicker than normal. Worked good so far.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Nuby make a straw cup that would work for this. It's got slits in the end of the tube/straw, so it's spill proof when not compressed. Not sure how thick a smoothie you could use.

Can you link me? I think I know what you mean, but I can't be sure...
Thanks


----------



## Decca (Mar 14, 2006)

The Nuby straw cup works really well for us, no hole-cutting required.


----------



## DeeCee (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascarbebe* 
oooh we love smoothies! I couldn't find it online to give you a link but we use a little juice box shaped container made by Rubbermaid. It has a detachable straw and the top part flip up or down. I get them at WalMart for less than $3 but you have to look in the container and children's dishes area. Don't go to the baby section where all the other sippies are. They're clear and have a removable insulated sleeve. The lid and matching sleeve only comes in red or blue. No tacky colors!

This is the kind of cup we use as well. But I always have my DD sit in her chair when drinking smoothies, just in case she decides to squeeze the juicebox container!


----------



## forest_mum (Mar 24, 2007)

really big holes in bottle nipples for banana milk shakes.
My son never drank from a bottle as a baby, we just started using them at around 2. (I babysat a girl who had bottles, and it encouraged my ds to drink more milk.)
Worked great without any mess.


----------



## tynme (May 28, 2006)

we use the regular nuby sippy cup, i just made the hole a little bigger, because we like ours exta thick!


----------



## khrys (Aug 1, 2005)

Thermos has started selling a toddler straw bottle that would probably work (I haven't tried it on smoothies). It is just like a regular straw (no valve), so I would think thicker liquids would be fine. It might be hard to clean the straw, but a pipe cleaner would work. It is only leak proof when it is closed, but it doesn't leak easily when it is open because when you turn it over the liquid isn't at the bottom of the straw so it can't get out (I hope that made sense). Here it is:
http://www.thermos.com/product_catal...bcategoryID=44


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khrys* 
Thermos has started selling a toddler straw bottle that would probably work (I haven't tried it on smoothies). It is just like a regular straw (no valve), so I would think thicker liquids would be fine. It might be hard to clean the straw, but a pipe cleaner would work. It is only leak proof when it is closed, but it doesn't leak easily when it is open because when you turn it over the liquid isn't at the bottom of the straw so it can't get out (I hope that made sense). Here it is:
http://www.thermos.com/product_catal...bcategoryID=44

Wow, that is nice looking! and it says is is a spill proof straw!


----------

